# Celebs wearing miniskirt (and minidress) part 18 (120 HQ)



## DR_FIKA (31 Jan. 2010)

Credits to the original poster



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
too large for imagevenue





All the pics in one zip







http://rapidshare.com/files/343912996/Celebs_Wearing_Miniskirt_Special_18.zip


----------



## Tokko (1 Feb. 2010)

Thank you for the Beauties.


----------



## Frontschwein (2 Feb. 2010)

Nice, i love it!!!


----------



## Elewelche (18 Feb. 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## koftus89 (1 Okt. 2012)

vielen dank.


----------



## Spiderschwein_dude (1 Okt. 2012)

awesome


----------



## bubbel (3 Okt. 2012)

Super bilder.... 

Bei gelegenheit werd ich auch mal ein paar geile bilder posten für euch


----------



## gUkar (3 Okt. 2012)

Gefällt. Besonders Sabine Lisicki


----------



## niederheiner76 (5 Okt. 2012)

Superschön! Weier so!


----------



## rohrdommel (6 Okt. 2012)

Nice to see.


----------



## DeepDia (6 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Beine, tolle Mädels, danke


----------

